# Configurar BIOS para U.S.B. en Lenovo T400.



## rafer (Ene 28, 2017)

Buenas tardes.
Alguna persona del foro tien un ordenador Lenovo T400 y me puede orientar de como configurar la BIOS para instalar un Sistema Operativo desde un pendrive.
Saludos.


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 28, 2017)

¿que sistema tiene actualmente? Si es Windows 8 o superior podrías indicar el encendido desde el menú de Windows, además este sistema desactiva el encendido completo por que en realidad hace algo similar a la hibernación, por lo que algunas computadoras no muestran la configuración de arranque y cargan automáticamente el sistema.

Debes ir a la "Configuración de Windows", luego "Actualización y seguridad", después en "Recuperación" h hacer clic en el botón de "Reiniciar ahora" en la sección de "Inicio Avanzado".


----------



## Gaudi (Ene 28, 2017)

Cuando reinicia, mientras aparece el logo de Lenovo, presionas F12 para seleccionar el.dispositivo de arranque.


----------



## rafer (Ene 28, 2017)

El HDD no tiene ningún S.O. está formateado. Lo que pretendo es que en el arranque empice a cargar el  S.O. desde el puerto USB.
Gaudi, en este ordenador para entrar Set-up es pulsando F1. Y estoy cansado  de selecionar los disposito de arranque y no consigo nada. Ya que está en ingles y yo no se.
Por eso preguntaba si alguna persona dispone de este ordenador y lo tiene configurado par arranque con USB.
Saludos.


----------



## Gaudi (Ene 28, 2017)

Tuve una T420 que es muy similar. Para instalar el SO no es necesario cambiar el orden de booteo, con seleccionar el pensamiento drive con F12 inicias la instalación.
Si no funciona o no aparece, asegúrate que el disco usb este bien creado.


----------



## rafer (Ene 29, 2017)

Gaudi.
Que es el "pensamiento drive".
Saludos


----------



## snakewather (Ene 29, 2017)

HOLA aplana F2 antes en el arranque luego entra a la bios y configura el  orden de arranque de los discos poniendo en primer lugar dispositivos  USB despues los discos duros sal de la bios salvando cambios y prueba tu  iso del sistema operativo que quieres arrancar para hacer una USB  booteable rapido y eficaz te recomiendo YUMI-2.0.2.5 for Win 7 8 y 10,  exito.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 29, 2017)

Para seleccionar el dispositivo de arranque con la tecla F12(F8 en otras) tiene que estar insertado el usb de no estarlo no aparece como opción.
Para podes hacerlo desde el setup, el pendrive de estar insertado al momento de arranque de la máquina, de no estarlo la opción tampoco aparece


----------

